# New Flashlights



## Big Black Ford (Oct 1, 2010)

My new flashlight have arrived.On monday i ordered A streamlight ProTac 2AA and a Fenix Ld20. I was very happy when the mail lady ran today. I like the look and feel of both lights. The different light levels are very nice. I plan to really test them when it gets dark tonight. Ill keep yall posted on what i think.


----------



## sdj2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Those Streamlights are a whole different ballgame of brightness. They Are BRIGHT. Enjoy it.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Black Ford said:


> My new flashlight have arrived.On monday i ordered A streamlight ProTac 2AA and a Fenix Ld20. I was very happy when the mail lady ran today. I like the look and feel of both lights. The different light levels are very nice. I plan to really test them when it gets dark tonight. Ill keep yall posted on what i think.



updates?


----------



## Big Black Ford (Oct 2, 2010)

*I tried em out*

First off the streamlight. The light is very easy to use, the clicker switch is simple to operate and once you practice a little bit it is simple to find the setting you want. The high mode is  very bright a has a lot of throw. It is no problem to light up a tree at 100 yards. The strobe setting would work very well to confuse an attacker or to draw the attention of someone if you were injured or trapped somewhere. The only complaint i have is the low setting it is still a little bit brighter than what u would need to read or work with something up close.

And now the Fenix. This light was an adventure for me i had doubts buying something other than streamlight i have owned many different lights by streamlights including rechargeables and When i turned the Fenix on i was very surprised and pleased. With 6 different settings inlcluding strobe and SOS. This light actually looks a little bit brighter than the streamlight  at the high settings. the light has a good throw and will light up just as good if not better than the streamlight. The clicker on this light is a little harder to use  and figure out mainly because of the many different settings. The low setting is dim enough to use in confined spaces without a lot of glare and is easier to read with.

I am pleased with both lights and if i had to choose one of the two i would have to go with the Fenix although the sreamlight is a little simpler to use i like  all the different light levels the fenix offers. If i had to choose one for an emergency light i would grab the streamlight because it is simple. If i am wanting a survival light i would take the fenix because of the lower dim setting and battery life., Both lights feel good. I am pleased with both, and i know which one i will keep in my hunting bag the Fenix and which one will be in my truck or by the bed the streamlight.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 17, 2020)

just got a streamlight protac HL usb.  Very bright, I will try to review as I use it


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 22, 2020)

_I used Streamlight Firefighter LED helmet lights On the job. For hunting I really like my SureFire until I got a Fenix. That Fenix is a great hunting  light. But for blood trailing  I switch to __SureFire Flashlight with FM70 Filter Assembly as Fenix does not have that optional accessory_


----------

